# Tribute to the best truck: Chevrolet Silverado



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*The Chevy Silverado*

[youtube:esi71g4h]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgw7x-u1QNA[/youtube:esi71g4h]

Here's the link:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

it doesnt work


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

tribute to the no-working Chevy


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Yep typical of a bowtie....... NOT WORKIN RIGHT>>>


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I think you guys are confused. With the chevy link, all you have to do is click on it. There's no need to pop the hood and add fluids or hit anything with a hammer before it will work. Try it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

O.k. 1-eye we get it, you like chevy's. It's about as common knowledge as Zim likes dudes. :mrgreen: Just kidding Zim, well maybe, I think, oh hell I don't even know enough to know I don't know.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

the Chevy Silverado...89 years in the making and now made out of more plastic than ever!

I have no real preference in trucks, but I don't like the newest Chevy's looks. Kinda ugly. I don't really like Ford's look either. Or the new Dodge.

I guess I just like the classic truck look over the new styles.

Toyotas don't look too bad.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool commercial, wish it had some good ole Bob Seeger music though.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

If we are doing a tribute shouldn't we be talking about a Ford 8)


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Great great truck.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, great tribute, I especially like how they skip over all of these http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... image&cd=2


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Couldn't watch it since I'm at work, but I'll take a Toyota if I ever get a truck.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Now I don't have much of a preference between Chev, Ford or Dodge, but I think you used an oxymoron when you said Toyota and truck.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

phantom said:


> Now I don't have much of a preference between Chev, Ford or Dodge, but I think you used an oxymoron when you said Toyota and truck.


 years ago, that might have made sense


----------

